# happy corporate exploitation of love day



## KatAttack

How are you all spending this lame ass holiday?
I'm personally gonna throw rocks in the Mississippi river.


----------



## barefootinbabylon

I've always referred to Valentine's Day as DMROW Day (drink myself retarded on whiskey)... although I don't drink nearly as much as I used to, this day always, always without fail, inspires me to drink myself into a stupor. A 'celebration' (or a mourning..) of my lame-ass singleness. I'm about over it. Throwing rocks in the Missihippie+ drinking whiskey would be most excellent. Haha.


----------



## KatAttack

Lol I'm all out of booze. Not of legal age to purchase it, and I lost my drivers license the other day anyway :-'(


----------



## absurdtoast

drink cheap scotch, play banjo n maybe watch some Blaxpliotation films...SHAFT or...DOLEMITE!!!! maybe even Blacula! So...a pretty regular day...I forgot Valentines day even existed...I wanna throw rocks now!

Those in love or whatever...enjoy:


----------



## freedude2012

im doin the samething i do every other day and thinkin bought my the next turn in my life and how i can make it better than the last one with my faithful ottal of cheap ass vodka and cranberry juice by my side.


----------



## ipoPua

making retarded awesome ecards for all my friends. some of them are really creepy lol


----------



## Vonuist

There's no such thing as love, it doesn't exist. It's all about humans trying to fool themselves into thinking they are superior to other animals by giving special names to biological processes in the misguided view that it makes them "special".
I'm 40 years old and I have never encountered anything that I would describe as love.
Humans are rooted in callous self-interest, that's why I avoid them wherever possible and prefer to remain in the woods.
If you want love go and speak to Ted Bundy, he'll tell you all about it.
Happy Fucking Valentines Day.


----------



## KatAttack

Wow


----------



## freedude2012

wow is rite


----------



## AnthraxMatt




----------



## Coby Neal

its my birthday today somebody give me more money for high life


----------



## KatAttack

Happy birthday coby. I'm gonna get a tattoo on myself in celebration. Haha


----------



## freedude2012

Coby Neal said:


> its my birthday today somebody give me more money for high life


happy b-day man


----------



## Coby Neal

thanks fella's, but 20 is a terrible age. last year i could buy my own smokes and next year i can buy booze this year i guess ill just eat shit ahaaha


----------



## KatAttack

Ha Im gonna be 21 in July


----------



## Coby Neal

lucky im gonna be counting down the days all year. it really sucks when u drink almost everyday getting someone else to buy ur poisen. but most my burnout friends said turning 21 sucks.but there crazy


----------



## ipoPua

my 20th is this leap day i cant wait. then 3 weeks later i'm finally hitting the road man im so pumped


----------



## Coby Neal

where you headed ?


----------



## AnthraxMatt

happy birthday, ill be 24 in may, i was the same though always having others buy my booze. turning 21 doesnt suck unless you have a bunch of underage kids trying to get you to buy booze, but its all gravy.


----------



## Coby Neal

haha yeah i always feel like a dick. ill probably end up being the dick not wanting to buy kids booze.


----------



## absurdtoast

Vonuist said:


> There's no such thing as love, it doesn't exist. It's all about humans trying to fool themselves into thinking they are superior to other animals by giving special names to biological processes in the misguided view that it makes them "special".
> I'm 40 years old and I have never encountered anything that I would describe as love.
> Humans are rooted in callous self-interest, that's why I avoid them wherever possible and prefer to remain in the woods.
> If you want love go and speak to Ted Bundy, he'll tell you all about it.
> Happy Fucking Valentines Day.


 
Agree with almost everything you say...except "Humans are rooted in callous self-interest"....I think you are way off with that assumption just from biological means. I think people misdiagnose "self-interest" as being "callous" or selfish. I think mutual aid and cooperation are just as important looking at the evolutionary history of humans. We see this in the world in other species who practice altruism...biologically predisposed to cooperate with others as a means of survival as a species. Check out Frans De Waal...even looking at brain science and child development, its clear that mutual aid, cooperation, and altruistic behaviors is very prevalent in our species, serving very distinct purposes.

Anyone who thinks humans are hardwired in callous self-interest, hasn't studied enough humans. Anthropology is a great tool to help realize that this idea of "human nature" being, "X, Y and Z" isn't so clear cut...and we don't know the whole picture. There are so many ways people live, to say we are all inherently greedy and just looking to exploit each other to save ourselves...its not only narrow minded and cynical (I have no problem with being cynical) but also ignores knowledge we have about other cultures and ways of life and its just completely unscientific...as the jury is still out on what exactly humans are hardwired for and what comes out due to the environment.


I do feel love is a tool we use and talk about...to basically...get a mate....populate the species and ensure the survival of the species. It totally is our way of making us feel superior to other animals and is biologically hardwired. Its fun to imagine just how "love" developed in accordance with how we gained our consciousness...which is very special. The development of our consciousness and brain...does in fact separate us from the rest of the animals but may also be seen as a bit of a curse. Anyway..so things like "love" developed as a result of our unique evolutionary path.

Anyway...time to drink.


----------



## LittleDoe

I'm pretty convinced that V-day makes a lot more people feel more shitty than lovey-dovey. I'm pretty neutral about it. If someone gives me a cheapo card with smiley faces on it, I'll grin and say thank you cause I'm not mean, but I just think the entire holiday is trash. 
I'm just relaxing at home, getting ready for the four-day break coming up... trying not to think about love. lol.


----------



## ipoPua

leaving buffalo for DC, there a few days then richmond, then all over the southeast before going west. i've been wanting to do this for years but kept letting myself hold down. but this is it man its going off, i'm buying my ticket in the next few days

and if humanity was all about preservation of the self, we wouldn't be so obsessed with keeping everyone else alive as long as we can. and just because you havent encountered love doesnt mean it isnt out there. i can tell you with absolute certainty that true love exists, it's fucked my head solid for the past 3 years. just because you don't have something in -your- life doesnt mean its not out there. using your logic i could say rich people are a myth, and we all know that's unfortunately not true.


----------



## Alaska

Frans De Wall was the mother fucker's name! I've been meaning to check out some more of his works, but I went completely blank on the name. Be my valentine?

I'm just uking it up right now. Birthday in 6 days, and I'm leaving in a month and a half. I'm just getting pumped, probably going to drink plenty and drunk text people I am slightly to incredibly attracted to, because that's what I do, apparently.

I also really want to crush a pack of smokes just to start the end of my smoking. That's really hard, though. "What if I need one later...?"


----------



## KatAttack

Hooray I just finished my new tattoo. I'll post pics when its less red


----------



## freedude2012

KatAttack said:


> Hooray I just finished my new tattoo. I'll post pics when its less red


 
awsome


----------



## dprogram

I'm in LOVE...

She's only 22, kind of dirty, and looks pretty used up but in a sexy kind of way. I'll have to take her around the block a time or two (if you know what I mean) before I commit. Hopefully I can get her to come back to my place for this hundred dollar bill that's been burning a hole in my pocket. I just want to take her out and treat her like a lady but she'll probably just die on me in the middle of the street like all the others have. Her initials are GMC but she goes by Safari.


----------



## KatAttack

Haha that just made my day.


----------



## AnthraxMatt

whats 6 inches long and wont get sucked on Valentines Day?

Whitneys crack pipe


----------



## freedude2012

oh hell yall good ones


----------



## outskirts

KatAttack said:


> How are you all spending this lame ass holiday?
> I'm personally gonna throw rocks in the Mississippi river.


Skipping stones?


----------



## absurdtoast

Alaska said:


> Frans De Wall was the mother fucker's name! I've been meaning to check out some more of his works, but I went completely blank on the name. Be my valentine?
> 
> I'm just uking it up right now. Birthday in 6 days, and I'm leaving in a month and a half. I'm just getting pumped, probably going to drink plenty and drunk text people I am slightly to incredibly attracted to, because that's what I do, apparently.
> 
> I also really want to crush a pack of smokes just to start the end of my smoking. That's really hard, though. "What if I need one later...?"


 
YA De Waal has wrote extensively on altruism...some really fascinating stuff.
I have a large excerpt of his work "Good Natured: The Origins of Right and Wrong in Humans and Other Animals" I could send if anyone wants to read it.


For anyone with an interest in philosophy: Schopenhauer on love..is pretty interesting. This video series is extremely cheesy but is a nice introduction into Schopenhauer's thoughts on love: 
Schopenhauer..I think his most striking point is the misunderstanding we have in equating love and happiness. Because we equate love with happiness, we are doomed. We have to transcend this understanding of love and see it as a biological process. This doesn't mean we won't have the same kinds of feelings but more so, we will learn to embrace all the feelings and experiences that come with love. We are doomed to love...whether that be falling in love with strangers or whatever, we are hardwired to want to reproduce and find someone...or many people, and love is the tool we developed to obtain this.

But we are misguided when we think that the end function of love should be happiness. When we set those standards....love seems to fall short of truly providing the long standing happiness we desired, maybe something wears off or they aren't how you pictured them.

Not a Derrida fan but...this is a short video that also gets at a core problem with "love" 

Man now I'm just ranting to myself about the philosophy of love....perfect way to spend Valentines day.


----------



## DoctorApocalypse

No seriously, fuck this "holiday".


----------



## freedude2012

boyofmetal said:


> No seriously, fuck this "holiday".



I agree jus another bs day with a reason to get wasted


----------



## freedude2012

so how i feel abought this holiday


----------



## KatAttack

Heres my valentines gift to myself. Still pretty red but its gonna look awesome soon


----------



## freedude2012

hell ya looks good


----------



## KatAttack

Only took 2 hours. I am quite pleased.


----------



## Matt Derrick

KatAttack said:


> Only took 2 hours. I am quite pleased.


 
you did that on yourself? im looking for someone to tattoo me in slab city. i have my own equipment, just not the skill (i can do stick figures pretty well )


----------



## dprogram

KatAttack said:


> Heres my valentines gift to myself. Still pretty red but its gonna look awesome soon


I like it! But at the risk of sounding retarded what are those guys? From Mario? Oh this just gave me an idea since I draw...new post though.


----------



## freedude2012

Matt Derrick said:


> you did that on yourself? im looking for someone to tattoo me in slab city. i have my own equipment, just not the skill (i can do stick figures pretty well )


 
i have the know-how and some skill and ill bet there are probly a few others out there at the slab that can help out as well


----------



## KatAttack

Matt Derrick said:


> you did that on yourself? im looking for someone to tattoo me in slab city. i have my own equipment, just not the skill (i can do stick figures pretty well )





Oh god no. I don't have the coordination to do tattoos. I wish I did. A friend of mine has a shop in baton rouge.


----------

